# VERKAUFE   alte PCGAMES und PCGAMES HARDWARE Hefte



## TimSchulz (17. September 2015)

*VERSCHENKE  alte PCGAMES und PCGAMES HARDWARE Hefte*

Hallo zusammen...

ich habe meine alten und sehr gut erhaltenen PC GAMES und PC GAMES Hardware Hefte aufm Speicher wieder gefunden und schwelge noch immer in Erinnerungen 
Hach... was für eine schöne Zeit es war, darin nach der Schule unbesorgt zu blättern 
Da ich es viel zu Schade finde, sie wegzuwerfen, dachte ich, vllt sucht noch wer alte Ausgaben und möchte diese haben.
Findet sich jemand, der einen Großteil mir abnehmen würde oder sogar alle? 

PC GAMES Ausgaben alle von 09/2002 - 04/2006
PC GAMES Hardware: 12/03, 01/04, 04/04, 01/05, 04/05, 05/05, 12/05 - 01/09

Hier der Beweis: klick


----------

